# chi l'avrebbe mai detto



## elwen

Hola a tod@s!
Estoy traduciendo un cuento de Geronimo Stilton que se llama *"Chi l´avrebbe mai detto?".* Lo he traducido como "¿Quién lo habría dicho alguna vez?", pero  me suena algo forzado. Alguna alternativa?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Para mi, es correcta tu solución


----------



## hosec

Hola:

a mí, sin embargo, también me parece algo forzada esa solución. Yo quitaría el "alguna vez" (si lo "habrías dicho" ya se entiende que lo "habrías dicho" alguna vez...).


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sí, hosec....tienes razón! Suena mejor quitando "alguna vez"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo diría ¿Quién lo hubiese dicho?, omitiendo "alguna vez". En catalán quedaría perfecto, en castellano, sin embargo, huele a traducción.

Besitos.


----------



## kolya97

A mí me suena mejor "Quién lo diría". 
saludos


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Peró il tempo verbale non é piú lo stesso della frase in italiano...


----------



## kolya97

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Peró il tempo verbale non é piú lo stesso della frase in italiano...


È vero ma, da nativo, sono quasi sicuro che si traduce così. La frase "quién lo habría dicho" da sola non mi suona bene.  È solo una sensazione però... Vado a sfogliare qualche libro e torno


----------



## yaya.mx

A mi sí me suena bien. Pero igual y me equivoco..


----------



## hosec

¡Una maestra jubilada filmando niños con fines pornográficos...! ¡Quién lo habría dicho! (= Chi l'avrebbe -mai- detto!)

A mí, desde luego, me suena perfectamente en español.


----------



## kolya97

Yo preferiría " quién lo hubiera dicho!". Eso si queremos dejar la traducción literal, pues en castellano me suena mejor " quién se lo hubiera imaginado!"


----------



## claudine2006

O "quién lo iba a decir" (más coloquial).


----------



## freakit

"Quién lo habría dicho antes", o "Quién lo habría dicho nunca"


----------



## kolya97

Yo siempre he oído “¡quién lo diría!” o “¡quién lo hubiera dicho!”, nunca con el potencial, que creo se usa más bien en frases hipotéticas (ej. Si él me hubiera avisado, habría llegado más temprano).


----------



## GIANPA

Ciao a tutti!!
Secondo me "quién lo hubiera dicho jamás" è la traduzione più literale, pero non ovviare il "mai"

Saluti!!!
Gianpa


----------



## Chatito

¡Hola! De las posibilidades que se han dado, dos me parecen buenas traducciones:
1. ¡Quién lo habría dicho! (hosec) La expresión española como pregunta o como exclamación deja una respuesta tácita: nadie, nunca. Por eso me resulta innecesario "mai" y "alguna vez".
2. ¡Quién lo hubiera dicho! (claudine2006) Sé que "avrebbe" es condicional, pero es común en español intercambiar su uso con el potencial. Y pensando en el efecto que puede suscitar en quien se detiene a ver un escaparate en la librería, se sentiría tratado familiarmente. Es lenguaje coloquial, con sabor casero.
Chatito


----------



## claudine2006

Chatito said:


> ¡Hola! De las posibilidades que se han dado, dos me parecen buenas traducciones:
> 1. ¡Quién lo habría dicho! (hosec) La expresión española como pregunta o como exclamación deja una respuesta tácita: nadie, nunca. Por eso me resulta innecesario "mai" y "alguna vez".
> 2. ¡Quién lo hubiera dicho! (claudine2006) Sé que "avrebbe" es condicional, pero es común en español intercambiar su uso con el potencial. Y pensando en el efecto que puede suscitar en quien se detiene a ver un escaparate en la librería, se sentiría tratado familiarmente. Es lenguaje coloquial, con sabor casero.
> Chatito


Grazie per la precisazione.


----------



## heidita

kolya97 said:


> A mí me suena mejor "Quién lo diría".
> saludos


 
Es curioso, pero sin duda, en España, sería lo más usado. Ya sé que le tiempo no es igual. Sin embargo, se busca, me imagino, un equivalente a la frase coloquial italiana. 



kolya97 said:


> La frase "quién lo habría dicho" da sola non mi suona bene.


 
A mí tampoco.



kolya97 said:


> Yo preferiría " quién lo hubiera dicho!". Eso si queremos dejar la traducción literal, pues en castellano me suena mejor " quién se lo hubiera imaginado!"


 
En efecto, kolya, yo diría lo mismo.



claudine2006 said:


> O "quién lo iba a decir" (más coloquial).


 

También, más coloquial aún. 

No sonaría bien en España : quién lo habría dicho...


----------



## Camilo Rengifo G.

A manera de comentario: ¿Quien jamás lo habría dicho?


----------



## heidita

Hola Camilo: Esto en España no se oiría, no sé en tu tierra..


----------



## Cristina.

!Quién lo hubiera dicho! è quella che calza meglio.
También se dice mucho !Quién lo diría! o !Quién lo iba a decir!.
!Quién lo habría dicho! se dice mucho menos, y a mí me suena fatal.
Infatti quién regge il congiuntivo trapassato (imperfecto de subjuntivo):
!Quién fuera millonario! . NO-> !Quién sería millonario!
!Quién hubiera pensado que llegaría tan lejos! NO->!Quién habría pensado que llegaría tan lejos!.


----------



## kolya97

Cristina. said:


> !Quién lo hubiera dicho! è quella che calza meglio.
> También se dice mucho !Quién lo diría! o !Quién lo iba a decir!.
> !Quién lo habría dicho! se dice mucho menos, y a mí me suena fatal.
> Infatti quién regge il congiuntivo trapassato (imperfecto de subjuntivo):
> !Quién fuera millonario! . NO-> !Quién sería millonario!
> !Quién hubiera pensado que llegaría tan lejos! NO->!Quién habría pensado que llegaría tan lejos!.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El condicional compuesto (o antepospretérito) en frases con el "quién" exclamativo (*¡Quién lo habría pensado!) me suena a hipercorrección. Es común pensar que decir "Si hubiera salido temprano de la casa, no hubiera perdido el vuelo" es incorrecto y que se debería decir "Si hubiera salido temprano de la casa, no habría perdido el vuelo" (ambas frases son correctas). Este mismo razonamiento - creo yo - es el que lleva a optar por el condicional en frases exclamativas (*¡Quién habría pensado que llegaría tan lejos!).


----------

